# New order From americanresearchlabs.com



## Kpb

Use Promo Code WELCOME for 50% off entire first order  $$


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm running their Stane at present. Good product, bloods backed it up. Finding a good RC is a tough thing any longer, glad to have these blokes around.


----------



## automatondan

Thanks for posting Savage, I am running out of a few things and need to place an order soon...


----------



## Battletoad

Using their adex right now. Still getting some nip sensitivity on 1mg eod. Will get bloods done soon to determine actual E2 level. I think it may be slightly underdosed, but I'm not growing tits, and it was cheap. I can't complain too much. Thanks guys.


----------



## knightmare999

Any new discount codes?  I'd like to place a new order, but didn't want to wothout finding a code first


----------



## Kpb

knightmare999 said:


> Any new discount codes?  I'd like to place a new order, but didn't want to wothout finding a code first


Code STRONG


----------



## knightmare999

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## knightmare999

Kpb said:


> Code STRONG



30% off
Thanks again!


----------



## Metalhead1

Just ordered their adex Saturday and received it Monday. Quite surprised with that speed. Gonna have bloods done within the month and post the results


----------



## NbleSavage

Still on their stane. Got bloods a month or so ago, E2 was right in-line. I'm impressed.


----------



## Gibsonator

was going to try out thier anastrazole but they don't accept cc unless it's over the phone sup with that


----------



## NbleSavage

Gibsonator said:


> was going to try out thier anastrazole but they don't accept cc unless it's over the phone sup with that



I did Amazon Pay.


----------



## Gibsonator

yeah I went on Amazon and see nothing about 'Amazon Pay. or do you have to have a prime account for that. I have Samsung Pay but I'm sure that's not the same thing. I already put in the order now I trying to figure out how to pay for it damnit


----------



## NbleSavage

I'm kinda surprised at the no credit card thing. Maybe one of their reps will pop on here and explain.


----------



## Metalhead1

No you don't need Amazon prime. Just click Amazon pay at the checkout and log in to Amazon. That's how it worked for me


----------



## Gibsonator

ok I'll keep that in mind, I was able to take care of it another way sorry for clogging the thread


----------



## Bloodmanor

Are they accepting cards yet through the site? 
And there [FONT=&quot]ANASTROZOLE is legit?[/FONT]


----------



## NbleSavage

Bloodmanor said:


> Are they accepting cards yet through the site?
> And there ANASTROZOLE is legit?



Yes and yes.


----------



## Bloodmanor

NbleSavage said:


> Yes and yes.




Thanks - free shipping plus low prices makes me weary 
gonna place a order today


----------



## Metalhead1

Been running their stane for months now. Just got bloods back, and my e2 is perfectly in range. Will continue using these guys


----------



## Bullseye Forever

Metalhead1 said:


> Been running their stane for months now. Just got bloods back, and my e2 is perfectly in range. Will continue using these guys



Thanks for the positive feedback!!


----------



## Metalhead1

I've had nothing, but positive experiences every time i have ordered from them. Proof with bloodwork only makes them better


----------



## bplebo75

New code please


----------



## dk8594

bplebo75 said:


> New code please



Umm...you know you can just sign up for their newsletter, right? 

View attachment 5836


----------



## Gibsonator

or email them and just ask for one, i just did and they gave me a 50% off code


----------



## bplebo75

dk8594 said:


> Umm...you know you can just sign up for their newsletter, right?
> 
> View attachment 5836


I did..thanks


----------



## Battletoad

Just placed an order with them a couple days ago. Customer service is great, as usual. Decided to give their exemestane a shot.


----------



## Battletoad

As a follow-up, it arrived ahead of schedule, and the packaging was very well done. The stane was cloudy, and in suspension as it should be. Bottles were both shrink sealed around the cap, too. So far, the most professional RC I've done business with to date. Keep up the good work.


----------



## uprightrow6969

interested in trying these guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance

uprightrow6969 said:


> interested in trying these guys.



Cool. Do me a favor and don't make 25 bullshit posts to pm.


----------



## KINGIV

PillarofBalance said:


> Cool. Do me a favor and don't make 25 bullshit posts to pm.



 why is a new guy with seven post randomly blasting out that he's going to make an order? Nevermind just looked again he's been here since 2014 LOL


----------



## Nilzar

NbleSavage said:


> Good product, bloods backed it up.




I know this post is old af but I read it and thought you were talking about the street gang at first.  lol


----------

